# Would this Case fit all of my components?



## Mysterious S. (Dec 25, 2009)

Howdy, this area of the forum is for Case Modding but I figured this would be the best place to put any question regarding cases.

Anyway, I am considering buying this case http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153&Tpk=N82E16811147153

(The link isn't working for me for some reason, if it doesn't work for you either its a Rosewill CHALLENGER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case on Newegg.ca)

My components are;

MSI G31M (7357) Motherboard 
Radeon 5770 Graphics Card
Corsair VX550 PSU

I think that's all that could have a problem fitting into a case. It seems big enough but this is my first time purchasing a case and I want to make sure I am covering all my bases. Thanks for reading and trying to help out!


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes. Case:


> "You’ll get seven full-size expansion slots, and a tray that supports Micro ATX and ATX motherboards."


Your motherboard is MicroATX. No bottle-necking with the Gfx card, RAM or PSU will occur.

PRO-TIP: When attaching a MicroATX motherboard to that case, there will be TINY *TINY* pins for the LED's and Audio/USB jacks on the front of the case.



> The front panel features two USB 2.0 ports, one e-SATA port and audio jacks.


This is EASILY the most frustrating part of building your PC, and the one i was blissfully unaware of when i came to building mine. You should definitely (after mounting your Mobo to the chassis of the case) fix these half-a-millimeter pins to your Mobo, before anything else. I cannot stress enough, DO THIS FIRST!

Check the manual that comes with your Mobo for info on the Pin locations. Usually called F_USB1 and 2, or F_LINE_IN, and F_Panel

Also, Remember that the words written always face outwards.

These Pins:


----------



## Mysterious S. (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for such a detailed and helpful reply!

I'm going through the manual and I see Front Panel Audio Connector: JAUD1 and Front USB Connector: JUSB1/ JUSB2/ JUSB3

Are these the ones you are referring to, just under a different name?


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah, that's the little devils!

If you encounter problems building, don't hesitate to contact me.

Also, Power Switch and case Light emitting diodes (LEDs) have the same pins.


----------

